# Kelmarsh (Disused) Petroleum Storage Depot (PSD) 2012



## MCrosbie (Feb 6, 2013)

I came across this site whilst visiting the Kelmarsh railway tunnels last year, so thought it be rude not to take a peep 

Some info below re the site pinched from Wikimapia

All of the major RAF and USAF airbases around the UK, together with key installations such as AWE Aldermaston and AWE Burghfield, are connected to large oil refineries around the coastline using a massive network of underground high pressure pipelines and Petroleum Storage Depots (PSD), referred to as the Government Pipelines and Storage System (GPSS) 

For safety reasons, the locations of these pipelines are marked with identification posts which look rather like bird feeding tables with brightly coloured roofs. The Depot supplying RAF stations and other military installations in the north Northamptonshire area is located here at PSD Kelmarsh




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8449474376/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8448388599/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8448412107/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8448416085/ by Martin Crosbie




Sheep by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8449467478/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8448466315/ by Martin Crosbie


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 6, 2013)

Now that's what you call a slops bin!


----------



## alex76 (Feb 6, 2013)

I also see this when i was there but it was deep with snow and i looked like bamby trying to climb the hill and ended up more at the bottom than the top but never knew what it was and never really looked into as i was getting to excited over the railway porn so many thanks for the info and now know what it was so thanks for sharing mate


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 6, 2013)

Never use punctuation because it spoils the flow of the message and makes reading it an absolute chore because you can't understand the sense of what is being said unless you read it over and over again endlessly inserting your own punctuation as you go so that you can eventually get some sort of idea of where the writer is coming from and what he is trying to say because it can be so frustrating when you don't get the fullest possible benefit from a reply to a post in a forum 



Sorry Alex, I just couldn't resist it!


----------



## alex76 (Feb 6, 2013)

Just for you Teejf  :laugh:


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 6, 2013)

Quality report and nice crisp images.


----------

